# Kiko cosmetics



## Karen_B (May 1, 2007)

Has anyone tried Kiko makeup? It is an italian brand. I have just seen it at the store but never tried it.


----------



## VAarga11 (Nov 7, 2008)

HEJ SVERIGE!

I just saw your post and I can sure you those KIKO products are just amazing! I got wet&amp;fix powder foundation as a gift and it's far better than ANY similar product from Chanel, Kanebo etc!

I can't order it via internet and it's not sold here in Finland, damn! It gave be totally silky and poreless skin.

Which store sells it in Sweden? Are you in Stockholm? If you can help me to get it I would be thrilled!

Hoping to hear from you,

Varga


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 8, 2008)

Fudge! I want to try it! Is it sold in the US?


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 8, 2008)

I've never heard of it but I'm on an italian products kick, I can't wait til I can shop in Rome


----------



## Penny lane (Nov 14, 2008)

I heard at a forum in Spanish, that the quality of the shadows was quite good, as well as price.

There are only stores in Italy, Spain and Colombia.


----------



## duckface (Jul 27, 2009)

I found Kiko whilst on holiday in Lucca, Italy. I love it - especially their lipstick, which stays on much better than anything I've ever tried before, and their mascara is gorgeous. I've been trying to find it here, in Los Angeles, but I can't even get onto the Italian website to see where they sell Kiko in the States. Which store did you see it in?


----------



## MoonUsako (Aug 4, 2010)

As you can see in my avatar I'm italian and yesterday I went to kiko in my second town (parma) I bought something that I need for a makeup that i have to make for the marrige of my friend so... what i bought?? 1 eye pencil (indigo colour) the name is

percision eyepencil number 303 I've payed it 4.20€

one lip stick in some kind of pink red colour very similar to avon instant mocha but more mat and full cover number 10 I've payed it 2.00€

1 nail polish in indigo (amazing!!) number 256 1.90€

and 1 lip pencil number 200 very similar to lipstick 1.90€

So, I'm very happy to my shopping I cant apply lipstick very well but I'm still lerning (It's my faut actually)

every product is very good execept for the eye pencil and I want to talk about that beacuse I think is very important that you know this.

The pencil was created to be use outside and inside the eye, I tested it on my hand in the shop and I found it very good.

When I come back at home, I try it immediatly on my eye outside and inside the waterline.... sooo It drive me crazy! the colour on eyes is not how I expected the line is discontinuos and very mat (not in a good way) the pencil is very hard to apply but the worst thing is that made my allergy problem my eyes becames to itchs and burns me.

So I asked to my sister to try it for me just because If for her was good I could gift it to her but she has the same reaction!!! so if you see this kind of pencil to kiko please don't buy this! today I worte to the brand for saying this.


----------



## Beautyonearth (Feb 3, 2011)

You've never tried,you'll never. I travelled a lot and lately again to Italy.A friend of mine took me to an outlet center in Caserta,we had lots of fun with shopping and there i found Kiko shop.Amazing price with amazing products ...Wow ! never thought I would find wonderful stuff like this before. I just spent 70 euro buying loads of lovely products back home...nailpolish eyeliners lipsticks...the colors are incredible,they are all I have been looking for for years, which of them can be bought only from Dior , Yves Saint Laurent or lancome.But now i found them in Kiko shop...First of all ,I thought of the presents for friends in Netherlands.But guess what,when I came back I use the products....they are great!!! and i don't want to give any piece of what i bought away.

I wish to go back to Kiko again when my next trip to Caserta in June.


----------



## MoonUsako (Feb 4, 2011)

you are so impressed by kiko you can order the product on line!!!!!! I love the nailpolish! are so esasy to apply and remove! I think that the best colour are the darker just because are very very pigmented! but, I saw that you come from nederland I know recently that in Hannohover (german) there is a kiko shop! And in some part of german kiko will be open soon! I suggest to try in hannohover if you are near....

The summer collection by kiko are absolutly amazing! last year they created a stick Spf 50 for face, body and small zone! is great! I'm very pale and i've got a lost of beauty spot on my body and I have to protect them very well and this stick was GREAT!.

There were some amazing eyeshadow cream and lip stick bronzer and foundation very light all with spf!.

So... what I can say more? I love kiko! &lt;3

generally in kiko I buying eyepencils, nailpolishes, eyeshadows and mascaras are all great (in my opinion) except for 2 or 3 eyeshadow colour not so pigmented (If you are interest I can give you the name!)

Finally I fonud a duo fibre brush (like the mac one) it cost around 12 â‚¬ I thing  and it is GREAT!


----------



## Silk Mandel (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm so excited about Kiko after reading your posts. You said it's available online. I'm in the USA and would love to try Kiko. Can you tell me the website for online shopping? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoonUsako (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi silk mandel the web site is www(dot)kikocosmetics(dot)com I don't actually know about the shipping but you can contact the costumer service! are really nice and fast!


----------



## Susannah Sweeny (Dec 5, 2011)

i have tried kiko brushes, primers, foundations, blush, eyeshadows and lipsticks. All the makeup has the best pigmentation and a really good textures. I love the eyeshadows the most they have such a great range of matt and shimmer colours and are so cheap! the only thing that isn't so amazing are the brushes. does anyone know if they sell from any english sites?


----------



## javagirl87 (Jun 3, 2012)

I know this is an old topic but i'm really excited to see such great reviews, since i'm in Italy for the summer i'm planning on buying one product a week at the store here (it's very close to where i'm living). If anyone is interested in anything and wants me to bring it back to the states let me know and we can do a swap if you have a trade list! I'm missing out on all the beauty boxes this summer so i'd be more than happy to!


----------



## KitaRei (Jun 4, 2012)

I got some products in a trade with Lilwen, they're awesome!  Not sold in the USA unfortunately, but ironically the lip stain is made in the USA!


----------



## javagirl87 (Jun 4, 2012)

wow that is strange!

 what other products did you get?


----------



## Fastinista (Sep 20, 2012)

I just saw your post... I love KIKO!!

***link removed per TOS.  Thanks***


----------



## Janis Cohen MUA (Dec 13, 2013)

I traveled to Italy 3 weeks ago and found KIKO from a Makeup Artist friend .  I love this line , being a Makeup Artist myself I tried the products on me first and found them to be top quality .  I was interested in waterproof products which they has just a few, but I have water resistant sealers so it did not matter.  I wonder why we cannot get this product line in the USA?

Janis /BEAUTIFUL FACES

www.beautifulfacesbyjanis.com


----------

